# PPM is high?



## skunkbunk (Oct 30, 2006)

I have my Ebb& Flow setup on line now starting into it's third week. I am growing what i was told is Arizona. Is this strain anything to write home about?. I also have a Momma plant(praying she is a she) of sour diesel growing along side for about 3 1/2 weeks, in soil however.18" at present. I just got my PPM meter(hanna pocket tester) on saturday and checked my levels. The reading was 1930PPM, quite high. What's puzzling to me is that my plants have gone from 8" to 16" in about 5 days, huge growth compared with almost no growth over the first 2 weeks. I did get antsy between the first and second weeks while waiting for my meter, and my plants to begin to grow and added a bit more Floronovogrow to the Res. I have a ten gallon Res pumping to 10-1 liter pots. I set my levels conforming to the bottle instructions as 10Ml per gallon. That's about 10 tsps. for ten gallons of H20. So as of today, i have added about a gallon of fresh, PH water to the original 10 gallons, for evaporation, and have put in 15 tsp of Nutes over the entire 3 week span. If my levels do not come down, i am going to drain out the res and replace with all new solution. I haven't been able to get my PH lower than 6.5, but i have not seen any issues with this. I am going to get some PH down today or tommorrow. I got a grow chart that is about 10 weeks long total and shows after the end of the third week, to put the plants into flower. Is this a judgement call or should i stay true to the chart. I don't want to flower them when they are too small. They are getting pretty bushed out now but are still only 14-16" each. Is there a certain height that i should wait for to flower? I have a 7' ceiling in my room and at present, my system is on a 24"table to gain as much light as possible. i figure i will remove the table when the plant heights are consistent with the height of the table. Can i use PH down, that i use for my swimming pool, in my Ebb and flow. Is this a different makeup then what they sell for hydro?. A long rambling post, finnally comes to an end.
Skunkbunk......


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not sure about the pool PH solution, I would guess no, really not sure though.
I am a user of Flora-nova (with a bunch of other supplements) and can tell you that the mix on the bottle is higher than they claim it will be. Do it by the PPM. Also, they may have no issue with a higher level, if hey didn't start showing it pretty quickly after the addition, they are probably fine.
Are you counting your base level PPM of the water? Take a reading from a fresh glass of water or the likes and see what the water is normally and take that away from the final count.
The majority of hydro users change their res every week and a half to two weeks and Flora-nova is cost effective enough to not really worry about it too much.
Many people go with the 12" minimum for flower but it all depends on how monstrous you want them to be in the end.


----------



## skunkbunk (Oct 31, 2006)

Not to sound like a tard, so when i place my 14-16" into 12/12 light, they are going to grow even bigger and thicker. I am trying to get a picture in my head of the growth cycle. So seedling to early veg (roughly 8-12" ht), then send to flower at 12/12 for even more growth?. Doesn't the 12/12 cycle trip the plants cycle into bloom. What am i missing here. The phases are seedling/clone, veg, flower and then bloom. Does the light cycle remain the same 12/12 from flower thru bloom or is it 12/12 when ready for bloom? I didn't take a base reading of my water before i tested PPM so that is why i am reading 1910ppm. I have a fresh set of water ready to replace what's in the res this Friday so i will test first, then add my nutes. thanks. SB


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 31, 2006)

Flower and bloom are the same thing and require 12/12. The stages are seedling/clone, veg., flower. You will still see vertical growth and thickening of stems and such during flower, sometimes a large amount, but it will slow down some and concentrate more on making flowers/blooms/buds.


----------

